# chcą mi usunać ipp2p?

## kacper

Witam,

podczas aktualizacji pokazuje mi się taka informacja :

```

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- net-firewall/ipp2p-0.8.2-r5 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Jeremy Olexa <darkside@gentoo.org> (12 Jun 2010)

# Does not compile with latest kernel. Not supported by upstream

# Removed in 60 days by treecleaners, bug 309655

```

U mnie to działa i się sprawdza, co prawda nie mam najnowszego kernela bo po co jak na starszym działa. Nie chce się tego pozbywać a z tego co widzę, niedługo zniknie z portage. Czy mogę to sobie jakoś zatrzymać? Wystarczy ze skopiujesz ebuilda do /usr/local/portage?

----------

## dziadu

Tak, wystarczy, że skopiujesz do lokalnego overlay'a. Lub zrób gdziekolwiek kopię tego ebuilda, zawsze potem możesz umieścić go w dowolnym overlay'u gdziekolwiek zechcesz.

----------

